#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Refractoy Thermo

## attyub194

To evaluate the refractory lining there are two soft wares SIMU-Therm 7.0 and RLTM 1.04 There evaluation versions are attached
due to the large size evaluation version could not be uploaded
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you please share license/ registration key


I require it for my thesis

best regardsSee More: Refractoy Thermo

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Thanks for the good contribution!

----------

